# take it on the chin saturday



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2016)

we all have them.. saturdays that cost a small fortune.. 

here is how it played out...

went to the auto shop to get a $20 oil change.. turns out i needed 4 new tires, brake work, and a full allignment.. bill came to $1,200.00.

time has come where my old eye glasses needed to be replaced.. bill came to $650.00

shoped for groceries for the week and also tomorrow superbowl party. total came to $258.00.

total for the day... $2,108.00... I feel like i could have funded a small country! sheeeeeeeeesh and ooooouch!

need to open a nice bottle and relax!


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2016)

I had a 2010 JK Unlimited and it needed four new tires, it was going to cost roughly $1500, so what did I do? traded it in on a 2016 JK Unlimited!  so instead of spending $1500, I go into debt for $30,000!


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 6, 2016)

Opening that bottle of win tonight in front of fire,
Priceless!
Sorry the day was an expensive one John. 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Who pays $650 for eyeglasses in 2016?????

Are they made from 24K Gold!



JohnT said:


> time has come where my old eye glasses needed to be replaced.. bill came to $650.00


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 6, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Who pays $650 for eyeglasses in 2016?????
> 
> Are they made from 24K Gold!



I just ordered a pair last week. Progressive lenses. $625 before insurance kicked in. Ended up putting $425+ on my FSA card. At least the exam was covered in full.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2016)

I have vision insurance through my employer (VSP) at no cost. Get an eye exam and either contacts or frames each year up to $110 max. I go to Costco and either get contacts or a new frame and lenses every few years. I know the frame and lenses are only like $250 before the insurance and that is with no line bi-focals!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 6, 2016)

JohnT said:


> we all have them.. saturdays that cost a small fortune..
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



John, at least the wine was relatively inexpensive. 

Sorry, mi amigo.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2016)

i failed to mention that all of this took 4 hours of my life that i will never get back...

seriously, that comes to $527 per hour... who makes that??!!

time for another glass.... my 2014 cab is awesome.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Feb 7, 2016)

Try zenni online for glasses they make some cheap so you can have a spare. Costco is also a good option


----------



## NorCal (Feb 7, 2016)

Ouch, that was an expensive outing, but look at all the money you saved on wine! I use eyebuydirect.com. My last pair of prescription glasses was less than $40 delivered, although that was a few years ago, but still wearing the glasses today.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2016)

Thats crazy! 

I just looked at my receipt from Costco from 6 mo ago. 

Perry Ellis Frame: $49.99
No line progressive bifocals : $124.99
Tax $12.25

Total $187.23

less

Vision Insurance:$110

Total OOP: $77.23









ceeaton said:


> I just ordered a pair last week. Progressive lenses. $625 before insurance kicked in. Ended up putting $425+ on my FSA card. At least the exam was covered in full.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 7, 2016)

Julie said:


> I had a 2010 JK Unlimited and it needed four new tires, it was going to cost roughly $1500, so what did I do? traded it in on a 2016 JK Unlimited!  so instead of spending $1500, I go into debt for $30,000!




BUT,,,,,, it came with new tires


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2016)

Yea, I know, crazy. 

Last pair has lasted 10 years, titanium frames. Will be putting some plain jane non-bifocal lenses in those for doing yard work and as a backup. My prescription is so severe that even with the ultra compressed lenses I can legally use them as protective eye wear in an industrial setting. One good thing is that my distance eyesight is improving.

Just have to worry about my tension, went up 5 points in 10 years. Here come the prescription eye drops...


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> BUT,,,,,, it came with new tires



AND remote start!!!!!!!


----------



## Double Daylo (Feb 8, 2016)

JohnT said:


> i failed to mention that all of this took 4 hours of my life that i will never get back...
> 
> seriously, that comes to $527 per hour... who makes that??!!
> 
> time for another glass.... my 2014 cab is awesome.



Put new tires on my car recently. Waiting for a deal online. After install I was around 350. Brakes I am assuming were pads and rotors....run you around 150 for everything. Alignment is 70 bucks around here. So in reality you are looking at 600 for labor. Now you paid retail for the tires so you were probably in it for 600-750 in tires. Which puts labor much lower into the 75-100 range/hr which is a pretty normal rate for shops.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 8, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Yea, I know, crazy.
> 
> Last pair has lasted 10 years, titanium frames. Will be putting some plain jane non-bifocal lenses in those for doing yard work and as a backup. My prescription is so severe that even with the ultra compressed lenses I can legally use them as protective eye wear in an industrial setting. One good thing is that my distance eyesight is improving.
> 
> Just have to worry about my tension, went up 5 points in 10 years. Here come the prescription eye drops...



have you checked to see if you are a candidate for Lasic eye surgery? My eyes used to be so bad, if I took off my glasses I could be declared legally blind. Life without glasses is wonderful. I figure it took about 7 years of not buying glasses or contacts to break even on the cost. Walking with a spring rain falling on your face and still being able to see where you're going....priceless.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 8, 2016)

Mismost said:


> have you checked to see if you are a candidate for Lasic eye surgery? My eyes used to be so bad, if I took off my glasses I could be declared legally blind. Life without glasses is wonderful. I figure it took about 7 years of not buying glasses or contacts to break even on the cost. Walking with a spring rain falling on your face and still being able to see where you're going....priceless.



I've been told I might as well wait for the cataract surgery I'll eventually have to have, they run in my family.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 8, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I've been told I might as well wait for the cataract surgery I'll eventually have to have, they run in my family.



My Dad had that and they put in whole new lenses...said he should have had it done 20 years ago!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 8, 2016)

My ophthalmologist told me to hold out for deformable intraocular lenses. Basically, the muscles that were able to deform your lens in your younger eye are used to deform a replacement lens. They are in clinical trials.

http://powervisionlens.com
http://www.ophthalmologymanagement.com/articleviewer.aspx?articleid=86491


----------



## jswordy (Feb 8, 2016)

LOL, I sure wish I had the money to have expensive days like these!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2016)

Mismost said:


> have you checked to see if you are a candidate for Lasic eye surgery? My eyes used to be so bad, if I took off my glasses I could be declared legally blind. Life without glasses is wonderful. I figure it took about 7 years of not buying glasses or contacts to break even on the cost. Walking with a spring rain falling on your face and still being able to see where you're going....priceless.


 
My brother had it a while back and is a fan. 

I, on the other hand, am scared to death of it. The Idea that they are taking lasers to your eyes is, to be honest, very frightening to me. My fear is if something goes wrong. With my luck I know it would be me.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo (Feb 9, 2016)

JohnT said:


> My brother had it a while back and is a fan.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am scared to death of it. The Idea that they are taking lasers to your eyes is, to be honest, very frightening to me. My fear is if something goes wrong. With my luck I know it would be me.




Relax, I had it done up in Bergenfield. Felt like welder's flash for a day and it was all over. Should 'a done it year's ago. DW and daughter had it done too.


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 9, 2016)

I had lasik surgery done about 20 yrs ago. Love it, was near sighted could not see anything clear an arms length away. 
Now, I need reading glasses sucks getting old. 

Steve


----------



## Johnd (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like it's take it on the chin Friday for me. Started with a call this morning from the Mrs. that all of the toilets at home were bubbling. 

Quick call to Honeydippers treatment plant pumper outers, and a little investigation revealed that it's not a simple pump job, but a clogged line somewhere in the system. Need a plumber for that. 

Then the plumbers showed up, not blocked between the plant and the outflow, after an hour and a half of investigation. Moved to the upstream side, seems to be between the house sewer exit clean out and the plant, but not under the foundation, at least that's good. Quick snake job will take care of that, right? Snaked the first 25' section, no block there. Went to the next section and when they removed the clean out, the whole pipe came out of the fitting and out of the ground. Not good. Hmmmm, Mrs. hasn't had facilities all day. 

Now I'm waiting while they go get the mini excavator to dig up the line, to put the clean out piping back in, so they can hopefully snake and remove the obstruction. 

Not sure of the outcome yet, but definitely sure I'm gonna take it on the chin. Wonder if they'd accept payment in wine...............


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 12, 2016)

Johnd said:


> Looks like it's take it on the chin Friday for me. Started with a call this morning from the Mrs. that all of the toilets at home were bubbling.




Ooouch. Feel for you there, John. Hope it, uhhh, all comes out alright.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 12, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Ooouch. Feel for you there, John. Hope it, uhhh, all comes out alright.



Everything comes out in the end, right Paul?

It's over, after 7 hours. Not sure what the monetary damage is, but the lawn's a little messy. Gotta hand it to the dudes who deal with crap like that, pun intended. Sent em on their way with 6 bottles of wine, sadly, they preferred big bodied cabs.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 12, 2016)

bad week for guys named John...


----------



## Johnd (Feb 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> bad week for guys named John...



I'm focusing on the silver lining, no kids and no plans for us for the whole weekend, a blank slate to be filled spontaneously!


----------

